# insulating an old garage



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

unvented usually means spray foam. greenbuildingadvisor.com has a good blog on (something like) "how to insulate a cathedral ceiling". search here and there; loads of info. moisture on boards could rot them out in a few years or so; depends on where you are.


----------

